# Blueberry Cream Cheese Dessert



## Raine (Feb 28, 2005)

BLUEBERRY CREAM CHEESE DESSERT


CRUST: 

1 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup margarine -- melted
1 cup flour 

FILLING:

8 ounces cream cheese -- softened
1 cup powdered sugar
8 ounces Cool Whip

TOPPING:

4 cups blueberries -- fresh or frozen, divided 
1 cup sugar -- divided
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 cup water

FIRST, combine crust ingredients; spread in a 9x13" pan and cook for 15 minutes at 350°F. Cool. 

SECOND, combine 1/2 cup sugar and cornstarch in a saucepan. Add water, then 2 cups of the blueberries. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until thickened and translucent (about 10 minutes).

Crush some of the blueberries as they cook. Remove from heat and add remaining sugar and blueberries. Cool.

THIRD, cream together the cream cheese and powdered sugar. Fold in Cool Whip. Spread over cooled crust. Chill.

FOURTH, Spread the blueberries over cream cheese filling and chill.


----------



## nicole (Feb 28, 2005)

rainee,That sounds really good. I have one very simular to this but we put chocolate pudding in our and call it hot fudge dessert. I will post it


----------

